# Zorba the Greek



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This ballet is being performed in the main hall of the Cairo opera house 

23-26th November

The opera house is a nice night out... and relatively inexpensive.


Look out for the nutcracker being shown over Christmas

Maiden


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Maiden this is one place I would love to visit the Opera House in Cairo . Will have to visit one day after we move and watch some good Opera .
I remember Europe 45 years ago going to watch an Opera But at the time did not like it I had to since my parents wanted me to , I was 16 years old at the time and loved chasing girls  But the older you get the more you learn , (About Opera not girls)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Cairo opera house/gardens/theatres are indeed beautiful and well worth a visit. Built by the Japanese as a gift to Egypt. The only thing that spoils a night out there are the Egyptians and yes it is Egyptians that sit and take calls on their mobiles, send texts etc. Why they don't throw people who use their phones out is beyond me,


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo opera house/gardens/theatres are indeed beautiful and well worth a visit. Built by the Japanese as a gift to Egypt. The only thing that spoils a night out there are the Egyptians and yes it is Egyptians that sit and take calls on their mobiles, send texts etc. Why they don't throw people who use their phones out is beyond me,


You forgot the SMOKING ??????


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No they don't allow them to smoke..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Cairo opera house/gardens/theatres are indeed beautiful and well worth a visit. Built by the Japanese as a gift to Egypt. The only thing that spoils a night out there are the Egyptians and yes it is Egyptians that sit and take calls on their mobiles, send texts etc. Why they don't throw people who use their phones out is beyond me,


They don't throw those idiots out for 2 main reasons:

1- This is the "norm" in here in Egypt? Having a cell phone ringing 24/7 means you're a "VIP"? Which is everyone seems to be trying so hard to be for some reason? :lol: 

2-Those idiots are the "top class" of the Egyptian society? And you can't throw one of those idiots out for doing such a thing even if they had a negative score for the IQ test?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes you are right....

When I am out in a restaurant, cafe etc and the person on the next table lets their phone ring and ring before he answers because he wants to show that he is not desperate to speak, or he is so busy he cant answer straight away... I want to shout answer your bloody phone


----------

